# How to start a furmeet/furcon?



## fenchfletcher (Feb 21, 2020)

So, once upon a time there was a local furgroup here where I live in Springfield MO, but as far as I know the group dissolved years ago. Before it disbanded the group started a convention in town called F3, which I believe ran a total of 3 years (I may be wrong though).

Anyway, I am wanting to try to start a new local group, but I do not know how. I am not wanting to jump directly into starting a full on convention, though that may be the end goal.

If anyone has any tips on how to gather the locals I'm all ears. I have reached out to some locals in the past, but there were not enough people to really start anything up, and many of the contacts I made did not respond past innitial interest.


----------



## Furries of Indiana (Feb 21, 2020)

I started out on furry amino with small group chat for Indiana furries. Searched the network for posts and polls about people looking for other furries in my state. I would message them and tell them what I'm doing. If they were interested I would invite them to join our community. I've also checked a lot of other places too since amino not that popular. Its going take alot of work don't give up if people don't reply back...I have found and message about 1,900 furries from my state only 380 of them answered me in last two years. But we now have a website, forum and groups on telegram and discord.

Try getting a logo made for your group and start sharing it. Make some polls, be sure to use keywords and #'s in your posts to help other furries find your group^-^
If you need any more tips feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 23, 2020)

Something smaller could just be like regular get together. Like movies, bowling, or dinner. Could use furrsvp site to see how many are going then call ahead for places.
Think the next thing up from that would be to organize a furbowl or fur bbq. It’s  like making a reservation for a party. You most like need money for a deposit and then charge for the entry cost to pay the rest. Also having staff would be necessary.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 24, 2020)

In Alberta, we have our own Forum!

Alberta Furries

But its barely active, so we made a furmeets page!

https://perfectfacade.xyz/ABFurmeets/


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 12, 2022)

I haven’t been able to open that second link though. Hmmm… i really want to meet some other alberta furs


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 28, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> I haven’t been able to open that second link though. Hmmm… i really want to meet some other alberta furs


Oh yeah, that site quit a while back!

Now events are on the ALBERTA FURRIES & FUR EH Discord servers, and Telegram, though I don't use that 1!

I'd be glad 2 meet U, message my Discord if U wanna!

Also, your FA link don't work!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 28, 2022)

i'd start by making a small furmeet: figure out a venue (blowing ally,the park ect),book it (make sure the owner says it's ok first),post local adds about it and then see how many actually show up. if a decent amount of people show up then you can start thinking about starting a con since there may be enough interest in it to keep it going but if not many people show up then there just aren't enough people for even a small con and you're best sticking to furmeets (unless,of course so few people show up that not even the furmeet is worth it). it's all about how many LOCAL people are interested because you can't just assume people from other towns will show up too (least of all when it's the first year). you have to think business if you don't want a shitshow.


----------



## Emberfrost (May 30, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Oh yeah, that site quit a while back!
> 
> Now events are on the ALBERTA FURRIES & FUR EH Discord servers, and Telegram, though I don't use that 1!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I don't know how to fix my FA link...


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 5, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> Thanks! I don't know how to fix my FA link...


Doesn't appear U have 1!


----------



## Emberfrost (Jun 5, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Doesn't appear U have 1!


That might be it, because I'm only on the forums.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 23, 2022)

Emberfrost said:


> That might be it, because I'm only on the forums.


If U get 1 sometime, update it!


----------

